# Quick ferry question



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Just about to leave Portugal for Algeciras and had in mind to cross from Tarifa to Tanger Med. However have just read that ferry from Tarifa only goes to Tangier City. Is this correct ? Wanted to get across with minimum hassle (with 2 dogs) so what would you recommend.
Thanks guys.
S


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Ferry*

I have taken the ferry to Tangiers. To get out of the port had to pay bribes!!

Been through Port Med twice, NO bribes.

Neil


----------



## mta (Jun 18, 2008)

try sailing into Ceuta instead. Done Tangier and Ceuta. Ceuta is Spanish so easy to get into and border crossing a few miles further on is fairly sensible.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Tanger Med is straightforward and once out of the port you are straight on to the motorway.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Algerciras to Tangier med.
Went with 15 vans back in Jan 2013.
The newish port there is maybe the easiest, was for us as all first timers.
Drive from port and the toll road is within a couple of km's that will take you down to the west coast.

Tickets can be go at the office next to Lidl in Algerciras..


----------

